# Grafiktablett > Widescreen



## Morpheyz (27. April 2009)

Hi,

erstmal hoffe ich, dass ich hier im richtigen Forum für Grafiktabletts gelandet bin ^^
Also zu meiner Frage:
Ich hab vor mir in nächste Zeit mal mein erstes Grafiktablett anzuschaffen, da ich gehört habe, dass man damit viel besser und präziser arbeiten kann. (z.B. in Photoshop)
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich einen 26" Breitbildschirm habe. Brauche ich also ein Breitbild-Grafiktablett oder kann ich auch ein 5:4 bzw. 4:3 Tablett nehmen oder verzerrt dann alles?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. April 2009)

Ich hab mein jetziges Tablet (Wacom Bamboo) zuerst an nem "normalen" Monitor verwendet und jetzt an nem Widescreen. Nach nen bissel umgewöhnung gehts wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## reykjavik (27. April 2009)

In aller Regel solltest du betreffende Einstellungen beim Treiber, bzw. unter Systemsteuerung einstellen können. Im Falle eines GT das nicht die Widescreen größe hätte, würdest du dann halt Fläche in der Höhe verlieren.

Empfehlenswert wäre also schon ein entsprechend großen GT, um keine Fläche auf selbigen zu verschenken.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. April 2009)

Ich mach mir nur eher Sorgen, wenn ich bald noch nen zweiten Widescreen daneben stellen will, dass das dann mit dem GT nicht mehr richtig klappt. Muss mal in dem Treiber schauen, ob man das nur auf einen Bildschirm beschränken kann oder so.


----------



## reykjavik (27. April 2009)

@ gewürzwiesel
Du kannst dann z.B. einstellen, das nur einer der beiden Bildschirme ausgenutzt wird. Ich hatte auch mal nen Beamer an meinem Laptop dran und hab dann damit gearbeitet, allerdings weiß ich nur noch, dass ich nicht beide Bildschirme vernünftig ansteuern konnte. Musste mal schauen, ob du dann damit irgendwie zurecht kommst.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. April 2009)

Aber irgendwie wäre es ja auch sinnlos, wenn ich den zweiten Bildschirm überwiegend für Referenzen in C4D und PS kaufe, und dann bei Verwendung des Tablets den zweiten Monitor abschalten muss. 
Ich glaub ich frag mal bei Wacom nach, wie man das regeln kann.

Edit: habs gefunden. Vielleicht auch für andere Nutzer interessant:
Wenn man im Treiber bei den Stiftoptionen auf Details klickt, kann man aussuchen, auf welchem Monitor sich der Bereich des Tablets bezieht. Man kann auch einen bestimmten Bereich eines Monitors auswählen usw. Wird also kein Problem geben


----------



## reykjavik (27. April 2009)

Eben, man kann nur nen Bereich festlegen ... die Treibereinstellungen sind extrem flexibel (meiner Meinung) aber man kann nicht beide Bildschirme mit dem Tablet bedienen. Ich musste ständig mit der Maus und dem Stift naviegieren.

Aber wiegesagt, bei Bedienung an einem Bildschirm ist so ein Tablet aufjedenfall Anpassungsfähig, egal welche Größe.


----------



## janoc (28. April 2009)

Wenn du vernünftig Zeichnen/Malen möchtest, brauchst du unbedingt eine proportionale Projektion der Stiftposition. 
Bei Wacom-Tablets lässt sich das in den Treibern einstellen, allerdings verlierst du dann natürlich einen Teil der Tabletfläche, wenn diese nicht den Proportionen vom Monitor entsricht; gleiches gilt wenn du zb. zwei Monitore hast (zwei mal 16:10 nebeneinander enstpricht von der Fläche dann ja einem 32:10-Monitor).

Nachdem ich zeichnerisch die völlige Nite bin verwende ich das Tablet im "Mausmodus", dh. die Positionierung vom Mauszeiger erfolgt relativ zum Stift am Tablet. Projektionen und Proportionen, Monitorgrößen und deren Anzal speilen dann keine Rolle, ich kann immer die volle Tabletfläche nutzen.


----------

